# Making themed mixed CD sets: how do my lists look ?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm making playlists to make sets of mixed CDs, and sending them to various loved ones, friends, family members and people who might appreciate them. 

I've completed several lists but have yet to burn a fresh batch of CDs. 

The first playlist has approximately id classical era symphonies on it, each one by a different composer. Its ordered this way

First disc(very fine grain classicism): 
1) Johann Christian Bach Symphony op. 18 no. 4 in D major
2) Mozart Symphony 29 in A major
Second disc(rougher grain)
3) Michael Haydn Symphony No. 26 in E flat
4) Baguer Symphony no. 18 in B flat
5) Franz Joseph Haydn Symphony no 51 in B flat
Third Disc(very light and primary color middle classicism)
6) Bocccherini Symphony 24 in A major
7) Carl Stamitz Symphony in G major
8) Dittersdorf Symphony in D major
Fourth Disc(rough yet highly confident)
9) Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach Symphony in C
10) Henri Joseph Rigel Symphony n 8 in G minor
11) CPE Bach Symphony in G major of the Hamburg set

I picked the works so that they might be comparable to one another, but of different composers, that each style may be observed at its best from a relatively similar part of the classical period, though I'm not perfectly academic by any means, it should make good listening and if I had a CD like that, I would have learned much more about the classical period faster. Are there any composers symphonies you would add to this list, or are there better works from these composers you would pick?

Now I have a baroque list for concertos and other multiple movement pieces

1) Correlli Concerto Grosso in F
2) Vivaldi Concerto in B minor from L'Estro Armonico
3) J.S. Bach Concerto in D minor for 2 violins
4) Zelenka Sinfonia Concertante in A minor
5) Telemann Taffelmusik Overture Suite in B flat major
6) Handel Concerto Grosso #12 in B minor
7) Geminiani Concerto Grosso op 7 no 2(sounds like D minor, really C sharp but in baroque pitch)
8) Anonymous BWV 1070 Orchestral Suite in G minor(possibly W.F. Bach or another of Bach's students)

Now I'm trying to come up with one for grand and victorious romantic tunes, melodic and wonderful and inspiring tunes. For this one I may need some help, Liszt Les Preludes and the fourth movement of Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique will be on there, but I must think about other selection more. Saint Saens piano concerto four second part, and his final movement of the organ symphony for sure. I do have a limited amount of music, so I may have to acquire suggestions.

I also have one for early classical and late classical early romantic getting ready. The task is picking which list goes to which person.

Anyway, what do you think of my lists? Would they encourage you to move out of your comfort zone in music maybe since they are well organized and I might even write detailed descriptions about my impressions of each piece? Have you made any themed lists yourself to burn to disc?


----------

